# 2006 Trek Madone 5.2 sl



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

I am selling my Trek Madone 5.2 SL. I had it listed for $2000, and I had a bunch of tire kickers. I then lowered it to $1700 and nobody has offered anything. 

Do you think $1700 is too high?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*The price sounds OK*



largegiant04 said:


> I am selling my Trek Madone 5.2 SL. I had it listed for $2000, and I had a bunch of tire kickers. I then lowered it to $1700 and nobody has offered anything.
> 
> Do you think $1700 is too high?


I don't know where you are selling it but if it's eBay are you listing it with an opening bid of $1700.00? Depending on components it doesn't sound too bad a price. I have been watching Madone prices for several months on eBay and this is inline with what I have been seeing.


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

it has the oclv 110 frame, full ultegra, 500 dry miles. I dont know, time will tell


----------



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

*Madone 5.2SL*

Hi, I sent you a pm about your bike.

thx
Dave


----------

